# Ivan Basso - "I didn't dope - I only attempted to"...



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.eurosport.com/cycling/pro-tour/2006-2007/sport_sto1174348.shtml
*
Basso denies taking drugs*

Basso praisedGiro d'Italia champion Ivan Basso told a packed news conference in Milan that he had never used illegal substances or blood transfusions but was guilty of attempts at doping. 

He said: "It is only attempted doping. In my career I have never used doping substances or transfusions.

"I will serve my punishment and return to racing," said the Italian who added he was limited in what he could say for legal reasons.

The 29-year-old told the Italian Olympic Committee on Monday that he was involved in Spain's Operation Puerto doping scandal and would collaborate fully with CONI's probe.

Basso has been accused of violating article 2.2 of the World Anti-Doping Agency Code concerning "use or attempted use of a prohibited substance or a prohibited method".

He was forced to miss last year's Tour de France as one of over 50 professional riders implicated in Operation Puerto.

The Spanish investigation was launched after police raids in Madrid and Zaragoza found large quantities of anabolic steroids, blood transfusion equipment and more than 200 bags of blood.

Basso, who quit the Discovery Channel team last week, had previously stated he was a victim in the investigation and maintained his innocence.


----------



## igorn (Jun 16, 2002)

jup... that's it... I believe the guy. ha ha...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

From cyclingnews:



> Yesterday, May 7, Basso signed ten pages that were prepared by CONI. It is not known exactly what is in those ten pages beside that part of it included an admission to a relationship with Fuentes and his collaborators, not all Spanish. According to _La Gazzetta dello Sport_, Basso said that he did it all in Madrid and did not list names of other riders but over the next days more information could be revealed. Such as, what was  the path that led Basso to Fuentes?





> Basso indicated that he did not re-inject blood for the 2006 Giro, and that it was to be used for the 2006 Tour, which he was barred from racing. However, the proof that contradicts earlier statements could lead CONI to believe that he is simply trying to protect his Giro victory. An intercepted SMS from Basso's number to Fuentes' reveals that there was a good level understanding without saying many words "Everything is fine, talk soon."


Come on - what does Basso think, the judiciary is stupid? Or that we'll remain fans of his because he spilled a few beans. It's just more careful manuvering to avoid having having his career totally detroyed (which, of course, would be extremely painful for anyone). If CONI is going to give any concessions, it should only do so if Basso "tells all", IMHO.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

I do believe him when he says he doesn't have names of other riders.

I do believe that he wouldn't know that Jan was also using the same supplier, etc.

It would probably be hearsay if he did know. 

One would have to be concerned if their competitors are using the same doctor - what if Jan paid more and got better stuff or paid extra for Ivan to get something less than standard.




AJL said:


> From cyclingnews:
> If CONI is going to give any concessions, it should only do so if Basso "tells all", IMHO.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Its almost like Clinton saying he didn't inhale....


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

The guy is a confessed liar. Why would anyone believe that he hasn't used PEDs in a race? I'm sure he rode the Giro last year clean.:lol:


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

Ugh....


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Icculus said:


> Its almost like Clinton saying he didn't inhale....


LOL! I was thinking the same exact thing :idea:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Who the fawk is going to believe him now after what's transpired the past year? Please.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I don't know Italian, so am wondering if 'Birillo' means 'weasel.' What a jerk Basso must be to try this move. According to documents reported, there are payments going back to 2004 from the weasel. I hope they toss this guy out of the sport.

Bugno and Moser have also now weighed in on OP. Great, two former Italian dopers coming to his defense. Nice crowd the sport rolls with...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

What a lame way to save face. Legally and ethically, it's the same, even if it were true. 

http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/12220.0.html


----------



## maclover (Jun 29, 2004)

*why can they just ask Fuentes?*

i'm not sure where the doctor is in all of this? Why can they ask him, if they injected ivan for the giro?

forgive me for my ignorance.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

"Two telephone recordings from May 13 and 14 made by DS Ignacio Labarta to Fuentes. "Birillo had arrived with Simoni at sixteen seconds," was said on May 13 according to La Gazzetta dello Sport. This referred to Giro d'Italia stage seven, won by Rik Verbrugghe, where Basso finished 16 seconds back with Gilberto Simoni, Davide Rebellin and Serguei Gonchar. The next day another recording, "A certain Ivan Basso won." Basso was now first overall with José Enrique Gutierrez (Phonak) second. "Friend, you have... a first and a second." -on cyclingnews

Sounds like pretty clear involvement in the Giro victory.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

He's just trying to keep his Giro title... he will say only what he absolutly has to. Like many dopers, he's not sorry at all and not repentant, that's just press conference bull, he's just sorry he got caught. If he does keep his Giro, it will be of the same value as Tyler's Olympic medal...


----------



## cheapie (Aug 13, 2004)

right. so basically he's saying, ummm...only only won the giro by 20 minutes so i was worried about my chances in the TDF. 


ghey


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

maclover said:


> i'm not sure where the doctor is in all of this? Why can they ask him, if they injected ivan for the giro?
> 
> forgive me for my ignorance.


Well I guess they could always ask, but I don't believe these doping courts have any ability to call witnesses or certainly to compel them to testify.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

So Basso and Ullrich are both using the "it's my blood but I didn't inhale" excuse.

In addition to the phone calls to Fuentes in the '06 Giro we have 


> *4.* An agenda with a schedule of blood *extractions and transfusions* since 2004. In the agenda the pseudonyms 'Birillo' and '2' are used.
> 
> *5.* Payments in 2004 of around €35,000 and another €6000 for the freezing the blood (or "gastos de Siberia"), and an advance payment of €70,000 in 2006 'to be defined individually'; there was also a message received from Fuentes in Italian which talks of a Zurich bank account.


 http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/may07/may08news2


----------



## RHRoop (Nov 1, 2006)

*What a jerk!*

I'm sure he is shattered. But, why keep lying? No one is going to believe him. I wonder if CONI and the Giro organizers will let him keep his title if he "tells all". I hope not. They'll be played for fools twice.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 25, 2006)

"All my victories were obtained in an honest manner and nobody can contest what I achieved in the 2006 Giro d'Italia no more than the other results I achieved during my career."


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, and his sister only "attempted" breast augmentation.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah...and Clinton never inhaled.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

How come he couldn't come up with another excuse for having blood bags at Fuente's? Why did he have to admit to attempted doping? He should have come up with something else. 

On the other hand, I am happy with his decision, cos I just bet a few bucks on a really good German rider who I believe is 100% clean. :ciappa:


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

AJL said:


> LOL! I was thinking the same exact thing :idea:


me three.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

This must be some kind of legal speak (From VN):

[SIZE=-1]


> "I did admit having _attempted_ to use doping for the (2006) Tour de France and I am ready to pay the penalty for that,"


Does this mean he did dope up or take a infusion, but since he didn't ride he's only sort of guilty? Or that [/SIZE]Fuentes took three tranfusion, but Basso didn't have them re-infused?

Bah, seems like he's hardly confessed anything.

+1


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

God that guy needs to learn how to lie better. "...nobody can contest what I achieved in the 2006 Giro d'Italia no more than the other results I achieved during my career." 

This is definitely an area where Americans have clear superiority. I think his attorney should have had him watch all the Clinton and Bush press conferences before allowing him out in public to come up with such a weak line as that. Stand up and proudly proclaim your lie in shameless defiance of reality. It seems to work even better than Orwell predicted. Just ask Lance.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> God that guy needs to learn how to lie better. "...nobody can contest what I achieved in the 2006 Giro d'Italia no more than the other results I achieved during my career."
> 
> This is definitely an area where Americans have clear superiority. I think his attorney should have had him watch all the Clinton and Bush press conferences before allowing him out in public to come up with such a weak line as that. Stand up and proudly proclaim your lie in shameless defiance of reality. It seems to work even better than Orwell predicted. Just ask Lance.


As opposed to "it was the Jack Daniels"?


----------



## Wiaruz (Jan 2, 2003)

gregario said:


> me three.


 I was thinking more like 'Ah did not have sex with that woman"


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

What gives? Didn't Armstrong tell us in his victory/farewell speech following the '05 TdF that we could believe in the men standing on the podium with him (Basso & Ullrich)? My question is when did Basso first "attempt" doping? The financial records suggest '04.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Basso suddenly realized with blinding clarity that he put himself between a rock and a hard place. If he sings, he might get one year instead of two—but the peloton will do what they can to keep him from winning anything after his return to racing. He might even wake up one morning with the sawed-off headtube of his favorite bike next to him on the pillow . . .


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

It doesn't look like a reduction in sentence or Basso singing is likely, at least yet. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/may07/may08news

One also wonders what the hell "attempted" doping is?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Pablo said:


> One also wonders what the hell "attempted" doping is?


Intention to but not doing it....  That Basso sure is funny! Another joke!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

this is what happens when you listen to a lawyer for advice on what to say. You end up splitting some hyper-legalistic hair that may protect you but ends up making you look like a total a-hole. Is keeping the Giro victory that important right now in the scheme of things-Ivan, you better start worrying about moving your money offshore, or at least into Monaco, 'cause soon you'll be up to your neck in civil lawsuits as every team and race organization comes after you for fraud.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

*horse's mouth*



Run1stBike2nd said:


> My question is when did Basso first "attempt" doping? The financial records suggest '04.


from cyclingnews,News feature, May 29, 2006: 

*"My life changed when I met Riis."*
_Basso says he's very much from this earth, and he attributes his superlative performances to his team manager Bjarne Riis
_


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Check out this photo from cycling news: http://www.cyclingnews.com/newsphotos.php?id=/photos/2007/news/may07/may08news3/DV177854

The guy can't even keep a straight face during the press conference...he knows his "defense" is BS


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Well I guess they could always ask, but I don't believe these doping courts have any ability to call witnesses or certainly to compel them to testify.


I think this right here is one of the reasons for him quitting Discovery. The Discovery contract states that he must submit a DNA sample if requested by a national sporting fed such as CONI. CONI itself is just a national sporting fed. They can't force anybody to testify or give DNA samples, and the worst punishment is suspension, revocation of license, ban from representing the country. So Basso gained himself some space to maneuver by quitting. Bettini was right on the mark when he criticized Basso last year.

And now apparently he is trying to buy himself some damage control, trying to keep as much of his tainted palmares as possible.

I'll be damned but it looks like Simoni did win his third Giro.

Bugno may be a doper like the rest of them, but I hope that what he said takes place: that the teams have to also pay for all this. I wonder what Mr. Bjarne "I am like a father figure to my star riders" Riis has to say about all this.

And what would Jens Voigt do? So much for shooting his mouth off in defense of Basso. And I thought that I was a big fan for his enthusiastic, aggressive riding style.

http://bike-zone.com/road/2006/tour06/?id=/features/2006/csc_restday1_tdf

_
Lombardi was also asked if he knew the name of Basso's dog. He didn't, and in-your-face Jens Voigt continued, "The name of my dog is Jeany, if you want to know. We also have two guinea pigs, Emma and Lily..."
_


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> I wonder what Mr. Bjarne "I am like a father figure to my star riders" Riis has to say about all this.


"Let's focus on the future..."


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

orange_julius said:


> I think this right here is one of the reasons for him quitting Discovery. The Discovery contract states that he must submit a DNA sample if requested by a national sporting fed such as CONI. CONI itself is just a national sporting fed. They can't force anybody to testify or give DNA samples . . .


I don't get your point - he already admitted it _was _his blood in the bags so why would he care if DNA testing was done to potentially prove that it was his blood in the bags, which he already admitted?


----------



## framed (Oct 25, 2005)

Chase15.5 said:


> Check out this photo from cycling news: http://www.cyclingnews.com/newsphotos.php?id=/photos/2007/news/may07/may08news3/DV177854
> 
> The guy can't even keep a straight face during the press conference...he knows his "defense" is BS


The photo caption says "Basso looks placid while answering to serious charges". Looks more smug than placid to me.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Ivan Basso is an idiot.*

Hahahahahahahahaha.

Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that Ivan's nose appears to be growing
lately?

Maybe his evil chimeric twin told him to do it.

MD


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

caterham said:


> *"My life changed when I met Riis."*
> _Basso says he's very much from this earth, and he attributes his superlative performances to his team manager Bjarne Riis
> _


Next in the news: Riis will deny responsibility:Basso must have misunderstood me. When he joined the team I told him, "Do as I say, not as I did." He must have thought I meant, "Do as I did, not as I say."​


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

piano said:


> has anyone else noticed that Ivan's nose appears to be growing lately?











*Madame Souza*: Is that it, then? Is it over, do you think? What have you got to say to Grandma? 
*Champion*: I think that's probably it. It's over, Grandma.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

What a load of horsesh!t. Sad.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Let me get this straight...Here is Basso's line of thinking for 2006.

"I just won the Giro by 2 hours and I'm the only one left that could hang with Lance...Let me call up Fuentes and see if I can piss the rest of my career away just in case"

Yeah, you never actually doped you dope!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Intention to but not doing it....  That Basso sure is funny! Another joke!


It could also mean that he tried it but it didn't work. Just imagine it it had worked. he would have finished Giro stages without breaking a sweat or breathing hard . . . oh wait!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Pablo said:


> It could also mean that he tried it but it didn't work. Just imagine it it had worked. he would have finished Giro stages without breaking a sweat or breathing hard . . . oh wait!


Or he could have made a lot of money by offering every single stage wins to others...


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Pablo said:


> One also wonders what the hell "attempted" doping is?


It's the step right before it becomes "successfully attempted" doping. He is telling the truth, just leaving out the part about how the attempt came out. ;-)


----------

